# For a friend



## Rudy123 (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## lagman (Oct 9, 2006)

Pretty awesome.


----------



## Eruonen (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 9 2006 said:


> Pretty awesome.


Indeed!


----------



## Rudy123 (Oct 9, 2006)

o.o nice one, thanks


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 9, 2006)

DAMN THATS HOT... hey can u make me a sig like that?


----------



## Rudy123 (Oct 9, 2006)

check inbox


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 9, 2006)

u gave me false hope!! stab u!XD


----------



## Rudy123 (Oct 9, 2006)

stfu!! DDoS u!XD ...


----------



## dice (Oct 10, 2006)

well its better than anything I could ever do


----------

